# بما تنصحوني cnc لصناعة القوالب



## frindly heart (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم يابشمهندسين​ 
أريد مساعدة من حضراتكم جزيت خيرا لقلة خبرتي بهذ المجال​ 
أريد شراء مخرطة cnc لصناعة القوالب(الاسطمبات)​ 
وأريد معرفة ..​ 
1- ماهي المواصفات الاساسية التي أستطيع أن أوصف بها الماكينة​ 
2- أريد شرائها صينية أو تايوانية بما نصحوني بأيهما ومااسم الشركة أو الموقع المفضل للشراء منة​ 

وفي الختام جزاكم الله خيرا​ 
في انتظار ردكم الكريم​


----------



## frindly heart (5 يونيو 2010)

وعشان يبقى طلبي سهل شوية ... مرفق مواصفات أخ بعتهالي ياريت تقيموها وتقولوي تنفع ولا لأ​ 


في النتظار ردك الكريم ...​ 
أخوكم محمد​


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (7 يونيو 2010)

انا اعمل فى توكيل شركه ycm وممكن افيدك جدا فى هذا الامر هذا رقم هاتفى وايميلى 0100225563 [email protected] بالمناسبه فى موديلات ممكن تكون افضل من اللى رشحها لك صديقك بس ده هيعتمد على طبيعه شغلك اتصل بى واللى فيه الخير يقدمه ربنا


----------



## zamalkawi (8 يونيو 2010)

أخي، أرى أنه في الماكينة المرفقة المواتير هايدنهاين، فهل التحكم والقيادة أيضا هايدنهاين؟
وهل تبحث عن مخرطة أم ماكينة تفريز؟ فالماكينة المرفقة فريزة وليست مخرطة


----------



## frindly heart (13 يونيو 2010)

محمود بن زغلول قال:


> انا اعمل فى توكيل شركه ycm وممكن افيدك جدا فى هذا الامر هذا رقم هاتفى وايميلى 0100225563 [email protected] بالمناسبه فى موديلات ممكن تكون افضل من اللى رشحها لك صديقك بس ده هيعتمد على طبيعه شغلك اتصل بى واللى فيه الخير يقدمه ربنا




شكرا أخي على الاهتمام
سأتصل بك قريبا


----------



## frindly heart (13 يونيو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي، أرى أنه في الماكينة المرفقة المواتير هايدنهاين، فهل التحكم والقيادة أيضا هايدنهاين؟
> وهل تبحث عن مخرطة أم ماكينة تفريز؟ فالماكينة المرفقة فريزة وليست مخرطة




فعلا أريد فريزة ولييس مخرطة 

ممكن أعرف اية الفرق بين

milling machine and vertical center machine


----------



## عاطف ابو القاسم (13 يونيو 2010)

ممكن أعرف اية الفرق بين

milling machine and vertical center machine[/QUOTE]


أخي العزيز :

أسمحلي بالرد على سؤالك على قدر خبرتي في هذا المجال.

الفرق بين الماكينتين ( في حالة كونهم CNC) هو الآتي:
1. لا يتم تحريك العدة في الفريزة في أي إتجاه (X,Y,Z) الحركة تأتي فقط من الشغلة. و لكن هذا ليس شرطا في the vertical machining center. هذا التصميم للفريزة يمنع من الإستغلال الأمثل لمدى حركة الماكينة في الإتجاهات الثلاثة.
2. الفريزة لا يمكن إستخدامها مع سرعات عالية لأسباب كثيرة منها ضعف التصميم المعتدمد على ما نسميه نوع الركبة Knee type. و لكن التصميمات المختلفة من مركز التفريز الرأسي (vertical machining center) و التي منها نوع الكوبري the bridge type و ذو الأعمدة المزدوجة المتحركة the double column type يساعد على الإستخدام الأمثل للمساحة الكلية للماكينة .
3. إضافة الغلاف الحامي (enclosure) حول مركز التفريز يتيح إستخدام الماكينة بسرعات عالية و محافظة على بيئة العمل نظيفة لأنه يغلف الماكينة بالكامل و يمنع خروج سائل التفريز the coolantإلى المكان المحيط بالماكينة. كذلك يحمي العاملين حول الماكينة من خطر التعرض للحوادث نتيجة الحركة السريعة لمحاور الماكينة. كل ذلك لا يمكن تطبيقه على ماكينة التفريز العادية.
4. يمكن وغالبا ما يتم تركيب مبدل أتوماتيكي للعدة مع دولاب للعدة Automatic tool changer with tool magazine)or conveyor) و هذا يساعد على أختصار وقت تبديل العدة لتنفيذ مهام تفريز مختلفة. و لا يمكن وجود هذا مع ماكينة التفريز العادية.
5. تستخدم عادة ماكينة الفريزة في أعمال الصيانة و الإصلاح و ليس الإنتاج حاليا لفرق الكفاءة و الدقة و السرعة مقارنة بمركز التفريز الرأسي.

أرجو أن أكون قد أجبتك على قدر معلوماتي. بالمناسبة أنا أعمل في السعودية في شركة لبيع الماكينات . أنا رئيس فريق الصيانة في جدة مسؤول عن التركيب و التدريب و تصليح الماكينات العادية و الـ CNC في مجالات تشغيل و تشكيل المعادن و أعمال الصاج و اللحام و القطع بالبلازما. يمكنك سؤالي على ما تشاء و إنشاء الله أستطيع الإجابة.


----------



## frindly heart (14 يونيو 2010)

عاطف ابو القاسم قال:


> ممكن أعرف اية الفرق بين
> 
> milling machine and vertical center machine


 

أرجو أن أكون قد أجبتك على قدر معلوماتي. بالمناسبة أنا أعمل في السعودية في شركة لبيع الماكينات . أنا رئيس فريق الصيانة في جدة مسؤول عن التركيب و التدريب و تصليح الماكينات العادية و الـ cnc في مجالات تشغيل و تشكيل المعادن و أعمال الصاج و اللحام و القطع بالبلازما. يمكنك سؤالي على ما تشاء و إنشاء الله أستطيع الإجابة.[/quote]


جزاك الله خيرا جزيلا أخي والله أفدتني فعلا

وياريت بعد اذنك لو في بيانات اتصال بحضرتك ترسهالي على الخاص

وشكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## أحمد بشير بني (21 يونيو 2010)

أخي الكريم ( vertical center machine)تكون هذة الألة ذات جساءة عالية ووزن كبير وعمر اطول و مضاجع مقساة معدة لكي تعطي أنتاج كبير ودقة عالية وكذالك سعرها اعلى مرة ونصف تقريبا عن ال(milling machine )
أنصحك بألالات التايوانية مثل شركة ( ACRA)


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (10 يوليو 2010)

*اريد شراء ماكينة بلازما*



frindly heart قال:


> أرجو أن أكون قد أجبتك على قدر معلوماتي. بالمناسبة أنا أعمل في السعودية في شركة لبيع الماكينات . أنا رئيس فريق الصيانة في جدة مسؤول عن التركيب و التدريب و تصليح الماكينات العادية و الـ cnc في مجالات تشغيل و تشكيل المعادن و أعمال الصاج و اللحام و القطع بالبلازما. يمكنك سؤالي على ما تشاء و إنشاء الله أستطيع الإجابة.


 

جزاك الله خيرا جزيلا أخي والله أفدتني فعلا

وياريت بعد اذنك لو في بيانات اتصال بحضرتك ترسهالي على الخاص

وشكرا مرة أخرى[/QUOTE]
اخى 
frindly heart
السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة فى ترشيح شركة صينية اشترى منها , cnc portable plasma ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------

